# JDM parts?



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

does anyone know where i can find JDM headlights for a B-15, hopefully it'll have black housing, but not just JDM headlights but any JDM parts for a B-15....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no "JDM" parts for a B15.

the headlights for the similar model in Japan are 2 piece. The only option is to buy the black housing headlights from Nissan for some ungodly amount per housing.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

ya dude, might as well just get the se-r housings. probably over $200 each from the nissan parts dealership


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

wat do these housings look like?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like the ones you have on your spec V!


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *like the ones you have on your spec V! *


  smartass 
*you beat me to it*


----------

